# Spices



## phillipleondria (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone have a good place to order bulk spices at a good rate. I thought i saw someone post the other day about a site but i cant find any recent posts with links. Anynhelp on this would be appreciated...smokin ain't easy but it sure is fun


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2016)

A local organization here that makes BBQ rubs and such rents the same commercial kitchen I do and they've told me that they buy from American Spice.

Not the cheapest out there, but they will sell to individuals that don't need 20 pounds of something...


----------



## dward51 (Oct 9, 2016)

There are a couple of online vendors, PS Spices comes to mind. Butcher & Packer, etc....    Depending on where you live, you may have a Savory Spice Shop near you.  They sell individual spices and will also custom blend something for you (and have a lot of stock blends on hand).  I guess it depends on how much you are wanting to buy as to which vendor works best.

This is just part of the display at the Savory Spice in Atlanta which is not far from my office.













20160202_133919.jpg



__ dward51
__ Oct 9, 2016






This is their Paprika selection.  The items I have bought from them were reasonably priced, and very fresh.  They sell small quantities and you can taste test any spice they have before purchase (the small bottles with the red sticker on the top edge).  Actually a neat concept.  And the few items they don't stock locally can be delivered to the store at request.  For local, they are my favorite place to shop.  However I do buy a good bit from B&P online also depending on what I'm looking for.













20160202_134001.jpg



__ dward51
__ Oct 9, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 10, 2016)

I bought from American, stuff was ok. My Spice Sage is really good an frequently has deals...JJ


----------



## Bungy (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been buying from Spice Barn from Ohio,for years,very good spices and good prices


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 29, 2017)

I used to buy from My Spice Sage.  Excellent spices, a bit pricey.    

My grocer (Winco) has an outstanding bulk spice section with great turnover, so the spices are not old.  Prices are great.  I often have to stand in line for my turn at the self-serve counter.


----------



## airmec (Feb 19, 2018)

I have been using the San Francisco Herb Co. great prices and super service. Was getting some from My Spice Sage but the prices were a bit high, now I can get a pound for what a couple oz cost and quality of what I got was equal. An example chipotle powder $11.05 lb vs $24.25 lb if you keep a lot of different spices on hand it can add up to at least a new toy or two.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 11, 2018)

airmec said:


> I have been using the San Francisco Herb Co. great prices and super service. Was getting some from My Spice Sage but the prices were a bit high, now I can get a pound for what a couple oz cost and quality of what I got was equal. An example chipotle powder $11.05 lb vs $24.25 lb if you keep a lot of different spices on hand it can add up to at least a new toy or two.


I too use a lot of spices for sausage making I have bought frequently from different sources, I found that the potentcy of spices rapidly decreases with time and conditions, I buy whole spices and grind as needed and vac seal anything not being  used spices will be fresher longer.


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have been using Spices Inc in PA for a few years now.  Shipping is quick and they have a huge selection.


----------

